# Challenge for Ohio D.N.R.



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

I am sick and tired of hearing from the fisheries biologist how the mud hole, boat jocky night mare of Berlin Reservoir is a top walleye lake. I don't want to fish with an electric rod the way they do. Shore anglers very seldom catch small walleye. A very small percentage of fishermen catch a couple limits in may. What about the other 15000 walleye fishermen who only get two or three walleye a year, if that. What about the other 11 months? PLEASE QUIT PACKING SOAP SUDS!!!! DON't EVEN THINK MORE MONEY. I GET NOTHING FOR MY MONEY NOW!!!! My challenge is create a N.E. OHIO year round, self sustaining walleye fishery. IT"S CALLED MANAGING THE RESOURCE. WHICH NOTHING IS BEING DONE NOW AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED.... Forage base to sustain large population of large predator fish, create fishable cover not a snag invested cess pool. Create great spawning habitat. Create a fishing enviroment with small boat and 10 H.P. limit! ALL YOU DO NOW IS milk A FEW FISH IN A MUD HOLE. WHAT IS THAT?? FOR YOUR INFO, WATER IS A CLEAR LIGUID, MUD IS BROWN!!! Forget the muskies and make walleye the top predator.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Take it easy friend this always falls on deaf ears.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Amen brother!!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Lol i though you were describing CJ Brown there. Ha ha its a similar lake in Sw ohio with the same issues

Salmonid


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya know chatterbox. I agree with you,but......if muskie tasted as good as walleye.....well we wouldn't be having these thoughts would we....there has Got to need a way to make those critters edible.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I agree that there is a severe lack of structure in that lake. I don't even fish it because I don't have a fish finder to find the roaming schools and random structure. I think part of the problem is the state's insistence on stocking multiple predator species. You have muskie, walleye, and channel cats competing with naturally reproducing bass and crappie. There's no cover for the small fish to hide in either. You do have spawning habitat in the river that flows into it. I'd like to see less channel cat stockings and to have some lakes that have walleye stockings to not have muskie stocking. Muskie also eat the walleyes. 

You also have to keep in mind that this lake is managed for flood control first, and fishing second. The big drops in water levels keep the weeds from growing and reduce the habitat.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I read about a lake out west where the state drained a lake to get rid of the invasive pike and restocked it with perch. They are catching 2lb perch out there now!!! I wish Ohio would get more progressive and creative like other states!


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

The lakes original purpose wasn't to be a fishery its flood control thats why the water isn't clear all the time and honestly it has lots of natural structure in the lake its almost all hard bottom and there is loads of shad and small bait fish in the lake. I feel the reason most fishermen dont do very well in the warmer months is because the fish simply leave the bank due to the water levels changing and most of the spawning areas are really reachable by shore on the lake


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Same problem with bass in the the lake it has them lots of them but it becomes very hard to fish once the spawn is over


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bdawg said:


> I read about a lake out west where the state drained a lake to get rid of the invasive pike and restocked it with perch. They are catching 2lb perch out there now!!! I wish Ohio would get more progressive and creative like other states!


People in ohio are crying about a 3' extended drawdown to keep a dam from busting loose and killing thousands of people. I can only imagine the belly aching if they completely drained a lake just to kill everything in it to start over....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rondy said:


> Same problem with bass in the the lake it has them lots of them but it becomes very hard to fish once the spawn is over


Yep. The guys that consistently do well for bass at Berlin once the water drops out of the bushes, are the guys that can find, and catch, offshore fish... and some guys are darn good at it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

And outside of the early spring, I never felt Berlin suffered from any "dirtier water" than any other lake.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

You are beating the wrong horse. Berlin is controlled by the Army corp. of engineers, Pittsburg district. They and they alone control the amount of water in the lake. The ODNR can to nothing about that. The lake's reason for existence was and probably still is: 1) flood control, 2) flow augmentation, and I really don't know what is next. I was informed, when I worked there 30 years ago, that recreation was about number 7 on the list. 

If you want to facilitate a change, call your congressman. The corps of engineers' funding is controlled by congress. Once you control the money, you control what happens. 

Just a thought.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

True! Its a corp lake to control flooding no more no less. ODNR only leases the recreational rights from most of them. But even as a lessee they have to abide to Corp rules. I think were lucky ODNR does what they do and give us the opportunity to use it. Other wise it would be closed to every one.
as far as Berlin being a Mud hole. I have fished that lake over 50 years. And has a ton of nice fish. Which I have caught from shore, wading and boating. If your not catching fish at berlin most the time. Well its you not the lake. Sorry but i know no way of saying it nicer.
Plenty of people fish it quite often. Quit your complaining and tie up with some one who catches fish there. It like most lakes have its own secrets to catching fish. And it has a lot of structure and different water levels and points. All playing into it.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I agree with viper most people who complain about the fishing on a lake just don't know how to fish it. Time on the water and a little effort go a long way.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

The majority of the money used in the musky stocking program in ohio is donated by musky clubs who care about the musky fisheries. I am not aware of any walleye clubs or groups that donate money to help the dnr out. There may be but I am not aware of any. Maybe that's what it will take help the dnr and you may get what you want.

Btw muskies don't eat as much of the sport fish as people think. I read articles on this all the time the majority of their diet is shad and other rough fish. Look it up.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yup, game fish are typically too fast to be eaten on a normal basis by other game fish. This is why gills, shad, suckers, small carp , all fish not made for speed are easier targets
I also agree that most lakes have excellent fishing if you've been able to unlock their secrets. If you've ever tourney fished, the first rule is that no matter how crappy a day , the conditions or what you think is a lack of fish or the bite is...someone is always having the best day of their lives...It never fails.. Ive been humbled many, many times where I figured not a single fish would be weighed in....

Salmonid


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

No structure? Ever look at the map for berlin? I learn something new on that lake every time I go....and catch way more than 3 walleye a year


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2015)

I fish berlin in may and early june, I went back to old school methods, I wade the flooded timber in the evenings I use just a plain no. 6 hook and live night crawler and pitch it in the trees and bushes. my best day last year was 4 keepers and 7 throw backs my worst day was 2 and 3 throw backs. you do have to deal with channel cats and a few crappie and gills and some times a carp or two but my point is you don't have to spend a lot of money on high teck trolling lures or rods you just have to go back and try things you haven't done sinse you were a kid. my best fish last year was 23 in. but most were between 15 and 19 in. just try it I am sure you will have fun


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

When it comes to man made reservoirs most times recreation is towards the bottom of the list of priorities. Flood control, water quality, water supply usually rank highest. Even at projects with hydropower and navigation locks.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow! So much misinformation in such a disgruntled few posts!
First, Berlin has good spawning habitat for walleye and adding more isn't going to create a better walleye fishery. There is nothing the state can do about the water clarity, it's a flood control reservoir! As far as a lack of structure....are you blind?!?! The state places thousands of Christmas trees every year in that lake plus pallet and spool structures when materials are available. The state does not stock channel catfish or muskies in Berlin!! The forage base in Berlin is outstanding, no shortage of shad and other baitfish available most years. The crappie and walleye fishing is fantastic, IF you know what you're doing out there! There is definitely no lack of walleye, crappie, pike, and channel cats in the lake! 

So, I challenge you to get a master's in fisheries biology and become better informed! Also, try to become a more rounded angler who is well educated about the ways the state manages our fisheries and get your head wrapped around the various politics and broad range of angler desires. Once you have all of this mastered, I'm sure the ODOW would be all ears! 

Ignorance is bliss right? Or is it?


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

I fish off shore at Berlin a lot and catch a lot of walleyes.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If your not catching fish at Berlin just try harder.


----------



## hupcej4x4x454 (Oct 7, 2014)

chatterbox said:


> My challenge is create a N.E. OHIO year round, self sustaining walleye fishery.


We have that, and it's one of the best in the world... Lake Erie.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

As usual You don't pay attention to what the poster is saying or give any thought as to why. All You have is insults, posts totally unrelated, or posts that verify what was stated is true in total disagreement. AMAZING!!

For Your info, I grew up on berlin. I know what it is like to be standing in three feet of water and have a ski boat miss running me over by five feet while fishing old school. I have had ski ropes strung over me while trolling for the open water walleye. I have been roostertailed by ski doos while fishing way back in bays. South of the Rt 14 bridge is a very narrow no wake zone. Ya, go there after memorial day and just try to walleye fish.

I wondered where were the O.H.D.N.R. watercraft police each and every time my life has been threatened on this wonderful walleye fishing lake!!! I also wondered what part of this made a wonderfull walleye fishing lake!!

Believe it or not, I am fully aware of who controls Berlin Reservoir and what it's purpose is. I do not understand how that makes it less of a mud hole. I just did not know that all top walleye lakes are mud holes. Really??

Just because a lake has some species of fish in it that does not mean it is a good fishing lake.

Bass, Crappie, Catfish, Musky, and BERLIN is still a boat jocky invested mud hole!

Don't throw me a bone with elctric trolling motor only lakes. I want inland lakes that are truly GOOD Walleye FISHING LAKES, in all aspects. I am in full support of Policing the water, Limited boat size and Limited Horse Power. I am all for higher cost fishing liscense as long as the Ohio Walleye fisher person gets good walleye fishing.


Berlin is still a boat jocky invested mud hole!!!!!!!


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Chatter Box you are an angry young man with very little knowledge as you previous posts show. 
I have been on Berlin in canoes and small boats all my life. I to waded. But i have yet to see hardly any one do what you claim. Oh occasionally you'll get a jerk. But thats normal any where. Berlin is one lake we have in ohio where there is a decent spawn because of the wave action. A lot contributed to the speed boats by the way. With out it eggs get buried in the sand and dont hatch. Mother nature always provides a much larger hatch then needed to take care of the predators.
And since you know already what Berlin is for and what gets done your whining helps no one. Typical of today's youth. Thinking their entitled to any thing they desire. As I said, get someone to teach you how to flush Berlin. After all if you grew up fishing it and think as you do its obvious you never learned.
Now im going to unsubscribe to this thread. As it appears just to be a haters thread and will soon get locked any way.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have fished Berlin since the 70's. Yes it gets crowded but I have not had any major issues there.
You want issues try Portage lakes. I'm a bass guy and have had good catches of Walleye by accident. I also throw for them in the fall during drawdown and do pretty good. 
There were a few as large as 6 lbs being caught by friends of mine bass fishing last fall.
Like all small and pressured Ohio lakes you have to adapt allot to remain on fish. Are they there in numbers we like? Maybe not, but they are there.
The state will do nothing. Go to Michigan or New York and you will se a state fisheries who know their stuff and care. Ohio DNR sucks and always will.


----------



## pwilliams (Mar 28, 2015)

The fish are there. My neighbor caught these today while I was at work


----------



## pwilliams (Mar 28, 2015)

Getting pics while you're at work is the worst


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I like pizza


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone needs to eat a Snickers bar ........ Marsha Marsha Marsha !!!!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

I like Snickers MMMMMMMMM


----------



## TF89 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bassbme said:


> Someone needs to eat a Snickers bar ........ Marsha Marsha Marsha !!!!


Now Jan!!!


I'm more of the Jonny Jam Boogie hangry commercial.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

chatterbox said:


> As usual You don't pay attention to what the poster is saying or give any thought as to why. All You have is insults, posts totally unrelated, or posts that verify what was stated is true in total disagreement. AMAZING!!
> 
> For Your info, I grew up on berlin. I know what it is like to be standing in three feet of water and have a ski boat miss running me over by five feet while fishing old school. I have had ski ropes strung over me while trolling for the open water walleye. I have been roostertailed by ski doos while fishing way back in bays. South of the Rt 14 bridge is a very narrow no wake zone. Ya, go there after memorial day and just try to walleye fish.
> 
> ...



For someone who has fished the lake their entire life and is "fully aware of who controls Berlin Reservoir", you're contradicting yourself. The OHDNR has anything to do with Berlin. That's why you rarely see their boat there policing the waters as you claim. 

Just because YOU'RE not catching the fish doesn't make it a bad lake or a "mud hole" as you state multiple times. I have a friend that lives on the lake and can go out just about anytime and catch a few walleyes. That to me, makes Berlin a great walleye lake. Also, there have never been muskies stocked in that lake, they are naturals and one of the only lakes that has them. Why? Because of the phenomenal spawning habitat!


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> I like pizza


Best post yet LMAO


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I can feel where chatterbox is coming from. I drive all the way from sevenhills out to westbranch to muskie fish. And you get the same crap as chatterbox described. Jet skis, boats doing 50 miles an hour to go no where running over lines planer boards etc. Causing unnecessary wakes. Every year. We'll I switched to mornings only. I'm at the dock when it's still dark. I'm usually coming off the water when the goofs are coming in. I have friends that muskie fish and have the same problem out there so it's not just me. But chatterbox, I would go to erie for walleye. The best in the country. I go all the time and do pretty good. There's enough room on erie to avoid all them goof balls. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Cashregisterface said:


> I can feel where chatterbox is coming from. I drive all the way from sevenhills out to westbranch to muskie fish. And you get the same crap as chatterbox described. Jet skis, boats doing 50 miles an hour to go no where running over lines planer boards etc. Causing unnecessary wakes. Every year. We'll I switched to mornings only. I'm at the dock when it's still dark. I'm usually coming off the water when the goofs are coming in. I have friends that muskie fish and have the same problem out there so it's not just me. But chatterbox, I would go to erie for walleye. The best in the country. I go all the time and do pretty good. There's enough room on erie to avoid all them goof balls. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> West Branch, Berlin, and Mosqito Creek are all three owned by the gov't. Hey, That's us!! NOT JUST THE BOAT JOCKIES. All people employed by the army corp of engineers and the o.h.d.n.r. also work for us as civil servants. Law abiding, tax paying Americans Paid for the building of these reservoirs and pay the wages of the civil servants as well. If the civil servants don't like it' find another employer!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigDaddy87 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm almost thinking this is some type of performance art.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

chatterbox said:


> Cashregisterface said:
> 
> 
> > I can feel where chatterbox is coming from. I drive all the way from sevenhills out to westbranch to muskie fish. And you get the same crap as chatterbox described. Jet skis, boats doing 50 miles an hour to go no where running over lines planer boards etc. Causing unnecessary wakes. Every year. We'll I switched to mornings only. I'm at the dock when it's still dark. I'm usually coming off the water when the goofs are coming in. I have friends that muskie fish and have the same problem out there so it's not just me. But chatterbox, I would go to erie for walleye. The best in the country. I go all the time and do pretty good. There's enough room on erie to avoid all them goof balls. Just my 2 cents.
> ...


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

bigdaddy87 said:


> i'm almost thinking this is some type of performance art.


why would you be so willing to put up with nonsense and left overs?


----------



## BigDaddy87 (Mar 28, 2015)

chatterbox said:


> why would you be so willing to put up with nonsense and left overs?


Depends on the kind of leftovers.

A do like cold pizza but I hate leftover fish.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

BigDaddy87 said:


> Depends on the kind of leftovers.
> 
> A do like cold pizza but I hate leftover fish.


YOU are a junior member with two whole posts and this is all You have to offer? Would You please tell me why You would join a forum called OHIO GAME FISHING when You don't even care what quality of fishing you have?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

chatterbox said:


> West Branch, Berlin, and Mosqito Creek are all three owned by the gov't. Hey, That's us!! NOT JUST THE BOAT JOCKIES. All people employed by the army corp of engineers and the o.h.d.n.r. also work for us as civil servants. Law abiding, tax paying Americans Paid for the building of these reservoirs and pay the wages of the civil servants as well. If the civil servants don't like it' find another employer!!!
> 
> We have Berlin, West Branch, and mosguito creek. I do not understand why all three have to be unlimited horse power. I do not have to be a fisheries biologist, a watercraft officer or anything else as we as taxpayers buy the services of these people with tax dollars, they get their paychecks.


No fan of the boat jockies but most are law abiding, tax paying Americans and paid for the building of those reservoirs and pay the wages of the civil servants just like you. Why do you think that you are so special and more entitled than they are?



chatterbox said:


> With three public owned reservoirs within 20 miles of my home I am being told to drive 120 miles round trip, pay about $160.00 for fishing a day, and maybe just maybe get out on Lake Erie 10 times in six months due to bad weather.


It's nice that those three are within 20 miles of your home. Many that would like to fish those three reservoirs would have to drive 120 miles or more round trip to do so. You're only being told about another option for you to catch the fish you desire.



chatterbox said:


> It is not too much to expect good, safe fishing, in Ohio. This is what we pay for.


Very true, any many options for that are available for you. They just may not be in the exact locations or at the exact times that you may prefer. 



chatterbox said:


> You would think every OHIO GAME FISH MEMBER would stand with me. Why would you be so willing to put up with nonsense and left overs. I JUST DON"T GET IT!!


Many realize that others having just as much right to legally enjoy and use the same resources in the manner that they desire is not nonsense and have adjusted to that fact.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

nixmkt said:


> No fan of the boat jockies but most are law abiding, tax paying Americans and paid for the building of those reservoirs and pay the wages of the civil servants just like you. Why do you think that you are so special and more entitled than they are?
> 
> 
> It's nice that those three are within 20 miles of your home. Many that would like to fish those three reservoirs would have to drive 120 miles or more round trip to do so. You're only being told about another option for you to catch the fish you desire.
> ...


Please read my earlier post in this thread and then try to convince me that the fishermen in N.E. OHIO are getting a fair shake!! Or better yet let those boat jockies Roostertail YOU while fishing, Run over you trolling gear at high speed in no wake zones, and come with in feet of You to try to wake You while You are standing in 3 feet of water and they are even pulling a skiier!!. YOU HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy87 (Mar 28, 2015)

chatterbox said:


> YOU are a junior member with two whole posts and this is all You have to offer? Would You please tell me why You would join a forum called OHIO GAME FISHING when You don't even care what quality of fishing you have?


How many post before I become a senior member and am your equal?


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

BigDaddy87 said:


> How many post before I become a senior member and am your equal?


I asked why You joined a fishing forum when You act like You don't care about the quality of Your fishing. I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Chatterbox maybe you should try pymy. No boat jockies there and it's not an infested mud hole as you claim Berlin is


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Alright I've been reading these and you probably won't take me serious because I'm a kid but you have to also remember that these lakes are public for EVERYONE to enjoy you are complaining about the unlimited horsepower and the pleasure boaters but if they restrict the horsepower and use of skis and what not those people will be complaining just like you so really they can't make everyone happy. By posting on here you really are doing nothing to help your case. So I would do what was already suggested and start a petition or something other than post on a fishing forum. Like I said you probably won't care what I have to say but really come on.


----------



## camobro72 (Mar 2, 2015)

well said John


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

JohnJH said:


> Alright I've been reading these and you probably won't take me serious because I'm a kid but you have to also remember that these lakes are public for EVERYONE to enjoy you are complaining about the unlimited horsepower and the pleasure boaters but if they restrict the horsepower and use of skis and what not those people will be complaining just like you so really they can't make everyone happy. By posting on here you really are doing nothing to help your case. So I would do what was already suggested and start a petition or something other than post on a fishing forum. Like I said you probably won't care what I have to say but really come on.


Young man thank You for posting. I care what all OHIO GAME FISH MEMBERS HAVE TO SAY. IF not I sure would not be a member myself. I do not need anyone to fish, however I also know there is strength in numbers. We do not have to agree with every ones posts. No one is always right and no one is always wrong. I believe everyone has the right of freedom, within the laws of a civilized society. I Get around. I see the poor excuse of ramps at ladue reservoir or lack of. I hear the complaint of fellow fishermen about the way lake milton is not the good fishery it was before it was drained. People right here on O.G.F. complain about West Branch, Berlin, Lake Milton, and Mosqito
and the boat jockies,poor fishing, and facilities we pay for. I feel The OHIO DNR NEEDS TAkEN TO TASK. To do that You write the Governor of Ohio and tell him if The Care OF OUR states Natural resources don"t improve He Looses Your vote. There are at least 35000 O.G.F. members. If things improve for one they improve for all!! I WANT EACH AND EVERYONE OF THESE MEMBERS AS FRIENDS AND ALLIES. 

Some say run to lake ERIE, or Pymatuning. I have to clean up my own back yard before I can worry about my nieghbors yard! 

I Dearly Love all of the lakes I Have mentioned and will keep right on fishing them as I have since 1962. I want them as good as they can be.

You Answer my threads or posts any time!!!! Glad You are a fellow OHIO GAME FISH MEMBER. TIGHT LINES TO YOU!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddy87 (Mar 28, 2015)

mmm, delicious pizza


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

bigdaddy87 said:


> mmm, delicious pizza


only if it has anchovies!!!!:d


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

chatterbox said:


> As usual You don't pay attention to what the poster is saying or give any thought as to why. ...


You need to follow your own advise about both your own and some others' posts.

Screaming and ranting the lakes in your backyard don't suit you and you don't want to have to travel to get the perfect fishing you want and you don't want to hear about other options and you want everyone else's money spent to make your backyard lake perfect for you is not going to convince very many folks to do what you want.

Sure it could be better for fishing at many locations but fishermen in N.E. OHIO do get a pretty good shake considering the overall picture and the total number of lakes/reservoirs open to fishing.



chatterbox said:


> I have to clean up my own back yard before I can worry about my nieghbors yard!


Problem is ODNR and others in charge need to worry about everyone's back yard and everyone's wants at the same time.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Topic has run its course.


----------

